

Excelbook is launced, a Facebook UI looks like Excel - thejbf
http://davaidavai.com/2011/06/18/genius-diesel-launches-excelbook/

======
gwalker
Evolution of the <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boss_key>

------
iaskwhy
Please should look more into Diesel viral campaigns, they are really good at
it. This is just genius.

------
alexbilbie
Checkout Spreadtweets (<http://elliottkember.com/spreadtweet/>) by Elliot
Kember which is Excel meets Twitter

------
localhost3000
quite possibly the most obnoxious promo video I've seen all month.

------
ducuboy
Too bad it's not really Excel. The Adobe Air thing is not working behind my
corp proxy..

------
thejbf
Unlimited Facebook time for Excel people. Nice way to kill time for PMs at
corporations.

------
leppie
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /2011/06/18/genius-diesel-launches-
excelbook/ on this server.

~~~
vdm
<http://vimeo.com/25268732>

~~~
judofyr
If you want to skip the annoying introduction, the screencast starts at 0:49.

------
orenmazor
I'm pretty sure that excel looks significantly more suspicious to your
coworkers.

------
incorrigible
Somebody with enough karma please flag this.

------
sausagefeet
Yeah, let's make being stupid cool!

